# New Sponsor - Decoy Cartz



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Decoy Cartz.

http://decoycartz.com/

It's a slick carry-in system for decoys when you can't drive. It definitely has it's place in falls like this year where the fields are soaked and again in the spring for snows when you know fields are soaked.

Please take a second and check them out if you're in the market.

Welcome!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

You gotta get that over to GHC Chris! That thing is cool. I know there's a ton of guys on there that are forced to walk in to there spots (me included though I have a trailer). Looks like the cat's meow! :thumb:


----------

